# 55 G to a 75 G.... What a difference...



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi all, I just couldn't hold back the excitement I'm experiencing after upgrading my 55 to a 75. I was in petsmart and they had a 75 g and stand with glass tops on sale. Cost me about 300 bucks for the whole setup and just moved over the rest of my equipment from the 55.

Right now I'm running a Fluval 4 series, CO2, and 390 watts (I know overkill). It was a ton of work uprooting the plants, transferring the substrate, water, Ps, etc. but very well worth it. If I had the chance to turn back time, I would have never even waster my time with the 55. the 18" in depth makes this perfect for smaller P's. They're loving it.....!!!

Here are some pics from my cam. phone when I finished up the rescape, etc. Water was still a little cloudy.

The 55....








Emptying out the ole lady...









The new 75.....

Side by side comparison








150 lbs of eco complete and seacheam onyx sand 
























Iz happy!


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

the setup looks deadly. The upgrade really made a huge difference. What r the dimensions on this tank?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

massabsamurai said:


> the setup looks deadly. The upgrade really made a huge difference. What r the dimensions on this tank?


Thanks, I believe it's a standard 75 spec... 48 1/2 x 18 1/2 x 21 3/8


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks way better i think, im sure you're reds will love it!!

Planted tank looks cool too.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice. tank is looking better than ever. i was very fond of your old setup. but this is gonna be so much better when all the plants are filled out like in the old one.
nice job








keep us posted. bet your p's are well happy haha


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice. Im wanting to do the same when I move. My rhom is in a 55 and I so want to get him into a 75. 55's just look to skinny. Thats alot of plant transfering you had to do wow.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

dope! nuff' said!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just made that same upgrade myself.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

the 18" width of a standard 75g really makes a difference with a planted tank especially

12" on a 55 is hard to work with

Tank looks much better. Looked great b4, but even better now, great pickup!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks great man. Congrats on the pick up and the set up


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!!! Someone in another thread really pushed me to move forward with the purchase although unfortunately I can't remember who it was...









Finally cleared out the other day!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ooo its already looking good.gonna be great when all those plants fill out. great job
oh and what are those grass looking plants in the middle of the tank called? the shortest ones?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> ooo its already looking good.gonna be great when all those plants fill out. great job
> oh and what are those grass looking plants in the middle of the tank called? the shortest ones?


Thanks Trig! I'm hoping it all fills in, I'm sure it will, just going to take some time. Those plants are Sagittaria Subulata (SP?) or common name dwarf sag.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish my tank looked like that! Great job man, keep it up.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The sweetest planted tank on this site.
I loved the 55 and now I cant wait till they fill out the 75gal


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Little bored this weekend so I decided to add some driftwood to the tank. I have a few more pieces that I'm working on to add to the effect. So far I'm starting to like the look......

I'll add some decent pics when I finish up....

BTW: thanks for all the kinds words everyone!!!!!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks good, keep posting updated pics.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking jungle like







nice work


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow that looks great man? is that where raekwon is now?


----------



## jdstooge (Nov 30, 2008)

Man your tank looks good what kind of sustrate are you using with your plants?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nick G said:


> wow that looks great man? is that where raekwon is now?


Hey Nick.....Yeah he's going to chill in here for a while until the other tank is cycled and ready.... crappy pic but he's there...!!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Really starting to fill in now..... I need to get something going on in the middle of the tank.

7/20



























jdstooge said:


> Man your tank looks good what kind of sustrate are you using with your plants?


Eco Complete mixed with Seachem Black Onyx Sand.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazing looking set up.







What are using for co2?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ja said:


> Amazing looking set up.:nod: What are using for co2?


5lb C02 tank, drsfosterandsmith.com el cheapo regulator and a glass ceramic diffuser.......


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking my man









you know im a fan of your setup. keep up the good work


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

How often do you have to clean the glass diffuser? Does it grow algae fast or what?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> How often do you have to clean the glass diffuser? Does it grow algae fast or what?


To be honest with you I've never cleaned it. The ceramic part usually turns green, but it makes it more incognito.









I sort of have it pushed to the back so I really don't even see it.....


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

What if the ceramic disk gets clogged with algae and blows up? Actually, is that even possible lol.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> What if the ceramic disk gets clogged with algae and blows up? Actually, is that even possible lol.


I'd assume anythings possible...... I wouldn't say I've ever had any algae grow heavily on the ceramic pad, it just turned from white to green. I don't think there is enough time where CO2 isn't escaping for algae to form quick enough. It would have to happen in a period of 16 hours and be ROCK hard....

If the line blew it would probably just crack the diffuser or blow the air line of it. Never had this happen, never even thought of it happening. I'm more worried about the hose connections on my eheim than the CO2 piping. If we're talking about water leakage that is......


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

You do have a point.

I'm going to run CO2 injection in three of my tanks. Planning to use ceramic glass diffusers in all my tanks instead of reactors because I heard how reactors reduce the flow of the filter.

Would you recommend diffusers though?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

jamezgt said:


> You do have a point.
> 
> I'm going to run CO2 injection in three of my tanks. Planning to use ceramic glass diffusers in all my tanks instead of reactors because I heard how reactors reduce the flow of the filter.
> 
> Would you recommend diffusers though?


Ahh I see. I would definitely recommend them, never had a problem with mine over the past year and always gets the CO2 PPM up to par. No complaints here.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

roccov12345 said:


> Amazing looking set up.:nod: What are using for co2?


5lb C02 tank, drsfosterandsmith.com el cheapo regulator and a glass ceramic diffuser.......
[/quote]

Nice! Thanks for the info.


----------

